# Otasco monster (slightly modified)



## ODDER (Dec 7, 2017)

We built this for the muscle bike build off over on the Ratrodbikes forum. 
I still haven’t got up the courage to pull the cord on the drag chute.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Dec 26, 2017)

Very Cool! How does it ride?


----------



## ODDER (Dec 26, 2017)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Very Cool! How does it ride?



I have definitely had Bikes that were easier to ride. The original factory design wasn’t much easier in my opinion.


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Dec 26, 2017)

Very Beautiful


----------

